# Certifications



## Vinnymata (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm looking to get into the IT field as a systems administrator and I'm trying to decide on where a good place to start in terms of Microsoft certifications would be.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Vinnymata said:


> I'm looking to get into the IT field as a systems administrator and I'm trying to decide on where a good place to start in terms of Microsoft certifications would be.


Your better off going with a degree, either an Associates Degree (2 yr) or Bachelors Degree (4yr).


----------



## Vinnymata (Dec 18, 2011)

Most people I've talked to say degrees aren't worth much anymore. Evidently certifications are the way to go.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Vinnymata said:


> Most people I've talked to say degrees aren't worth much anymore. Evidently certifications are the way to go.


I disagree...as the degree is a much broader since of the IT industry, then you specialize. Where as certs are specific areas only. Then the route in which you get certified:1 cost more as each business's and companies require them...added up over time. Then there's the different certification industry...meaning who gives the cert class. Examples: CompTIA, Cysco, MS (MicroSoft) and the list goes on. So there's triple the certifications you have to have for 1 said job, which directly goes back cost. Then the long term viability of a degree vs certs that have to re-certify every year or 3 - 5 years. 

Then there's the defacto reason: Pay/Salary. You get paid less with certs vs a degree.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

Vinnymata said:


> I'm looking to get into the IT field as a systems administrator and I'm trying to decide on where a good place to start in terms of Microsoft certifications would be.


*The best generic baseline certs are the CompTIA A+ exams. Once you have that accomplished, then you can branch out and get MS and Cisco or similar specific certs to round out your stable of skills. :smile:

I've gone through life with many jobs that "required" a degree which I did not have by having the appropriate certifications and demonstrating to requisite skills and experience. :wink:

I taught in public schools and in industry by exhibiting those skills and knowledge. Nearly all my employment was as a result of "head hunters" seeking me out through referrals by colleagues and trade associations which I was involved in. 
*


----------

